

Ask HN: Whats the best and worst parts of being a web developer/designer - georgephillips

I&#x27;m part of a start up to make web designers&#x2F;developers life easier and would love a look into the best and worst parts of the job. I&#x27;m mostly intrigued about the design and development of smaller scale websites or prototyping website but if there is anything that grinds your gears about your day to day workings I&#x27;d love to hear it.<p>Thanks in advance for any help at all.
======
joenied
The difference between static site and full fledged CMS. What if I just want
to design something and do some simple DB calls? Don't want something big like
wordpress and don't want to dive into some framework and setting up a DB just
to access a DB on one or two elements of the page. I want something in the
middle that a designer can just hit a couple endpoints and not have to worry
about the backend stuff.

